# Universal TV



## Brobdingnagian (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone know who the head brass are in the Universal *TV* Music Dept are?

Many thanks.


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Feb 16, 2010)

Gents, 17 sets of eyeballs and no one knows?

Midphase, Ralston? Anyone?


----------



## midphase (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry...I really don't. Are we talking NBC/Universal?


----------



## Brian Ralston (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah...sorry. I don't know anyone at Universal TV Music Dept. either.


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated.

Kays, yes. Thanks for the reply. Just something that is hard to ascertain. We all know the film music heads, but this particular entity is a mystery.

Brian, I appreciate the reply as well. 

I will dig deeper and ask around.

PS_ afraid that Ed will join in and this will turn into the TN Detuned Mando thread sequel.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 17, 2010)

NBC Trashed their music department about a year or two ago. They were only responsible for trailers and promo anyway. They transferred all those responsibilities to some music library. I called once and the guy just answered the phone, "hello". I got the feeling that he was in his kitchen. He then said that he just manages the library and that the NBC music department was defunct.

Jose


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 25, 2010)

josejherring @ Wed Feb 17 said:


> NBC Trashed their music department about a year or two ago.



:(


----------



## Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Brobdingnagian @ Wed Feb 17 said:


> PS_ afraid that Ed will join in and this will turn into the TN Detuned Mando thread sequel.



eh? what? *goes back to sleep*


----------

